# I need some help!



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Honestly, probably isn't much you can do to help this guy. Some owners just don't get the heartworm thing. In the 80's I had a dog get heartworms, so I've been through the treatment/recovery with a dog and since been anal about preventative.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Call animal control for neglect to get veterinary care?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Call animal control for neglect to get veterinary care?


I wish I could, they won't do a thing around here, he might come out and give a ticket (if even that), they are very bad in this county


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update, the owner is willing to let me take the dog to get treaded and re home him, my vet said bring him in, they will do whatever it takes to save the dog, he is a real sweat pup, used to run to come great me, anymore he is just happy to walk beside me. I really feel bad for this boy, he is not even a year old.

I got permission to take him, now I need the money to treat him, pray we get our pay soon and I can help this poor boy.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I help out, PM your e-mail and I'll send you some cash to help.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bless you for helping this pup!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen2*

Karen2

Here is the llink to email Heidi
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=1839

Bless you for saying you will help her!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen2 said:


> I help out, PM your e-mail and I'll send you some cash to help.


Thanks Karen, I'm gonna give it until Monday..I got my client that keeps an eye on him for now, I'm going back down on Monday and can drop him of at my vet on the way back.

I will keep updating, thanks so much for wanting to help:wavey:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Bad day today, high water and power lines down kept me from getting to my client, the dog is OK (for now, Lot's of coughing), looks like Wednesday is the day I will take him to my vet, just couldn't make it there today:no:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I couldn't wait anymore, went today after work to get him , got Milo and took him to my vet, he is negative on heart worms..woohoo, has a respiratory infection and was put on antibiotics..he's gonna be ok::

So glad I was wrong, he is good for a month now on heart worm and I will make sure he continues on them.

I'm gonna talk to his owner tomorrow, I know he loves his boy just can't afford the vet bills.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claudia your angels wings are peeking out again.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Claudia your angels wings are peeking out again.


Thank you...can't bare to see a animal in pain


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update, Milo is doing soooo much better, I figured out that his dad really loves him very much, mom on the other hand not so much, he will get neutered here soonest he is all well, told him I will help out with the cost.

I will get a picture of this sweet boy, I would of took him in if I didn't already have four dogs:doh:


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

You are doing such a wonderful thing for this dog and his family... thank you!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Milo didn't have heartworms!
and glad you got him to the vet for antibiotics and care. You did a wonderful thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Claudia you are such an ANGEL!!

So glad that Milo didn't have Heartworms!

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I will get some pic's on Monday, he is feeling much better and improving.

He is such a sweet boy, I will keep a close eye on him  I fell in love with this goofy boy that needed someone to speak up for him 

Thanks everyone


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Just a thought, but don't you have animal charities in the US like PDSA or RSPCA? They help the owners financially to care for their dog when he is sick, but also monitor its ongoing condition. In some countries its illegal not to seek medical attention for a sick animal. Love is no substitute for care sadly.
I hate to see any animal suffer so thank goodness you were around to help him, hope he makes a speedy recovery and never gets sick again or else who knows what could happen, poor thing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

perdie said:


> Just a thought, but don't you have animal charities in the US like PDSA or RSPCA? They help the owners financially to care for their dog when he is sick, but also monitor its ongoing condition. In some countries its illegal not to seek medical attention for a sick animal. Love is no substitute for care sadly.
> I hate to see any animal suffer so thank goodness you were around to help him, hope he makes a speedy recovery and never gets sick again or else who knows what could happen, poor thing.


 
Sadly here in Ohio they don't care about animals like they should, around here we don't have any charities, the pound is it pretty much, we are in southern Ohio.


----------

